# Pomegranate Red it is.......



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

How ironic it is that my wife has chosen *red*







as the color of her next vehicle, the Routan.








Considering the fact that, since we've been married, she has purposely left all things car-related up to me. I think that probably has had a lot to do with the fact that (1) she hates car salesmen and (2) she hates to negotiate.......(with anyone besides me, anyway)!
Combine that with the fact that my MT B6 wagon is *Tornado Red*







and it just adds to the irony.








So, despite my efforts to persuade her to chose Mercury Silver, she has decided on Pomegranate Red.......because it looks like Cranberry!?!?!? What?!?!?!?!








At least it doesn't look like Burgundy.








Anyway, despite desperately wanting *BLACK* leather (of which we are in total agreement), she has settled on Aero Gray Nappa leather. Hopefully, black floor mats will be readily available.








Stay tuned for a thread similar to mine over in the B6 forum!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=7


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (jsmyle1%...)*

Alright _2008cc_, you've got company!!








- SEL Premium
- Pomegranate Red/Aero Gray
- RSE/NAV
- Towing Prep Package
Today:
















Different shades....but, apparently, we like red!








HIDs:








HIDs at work...on the way home:








3D NAV System:








The Odyssey Touring gets returned on Wednesday, after *my * trailer hitch and tranny cooler are removed. She's not very happy to be leaving our home as evidenced by the fact that her battery died last night right in front of the house as I was moving stuff over to the Routan! How do they know?








The windows have been tinted....and the rear tails will soon follow (very subtle and light, just to break up the redness!).


----------



## emPoWaH (Sep 21, 2001)

Congrats! Van looks great. I've always wondered what smoked tails would do to the styling.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (jsmyle1%...)*

Nice. The more I see these vans, the more I like them.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (papa_vw)*

sweet box







I like the red! cant wait for you to put some miles on yours and write up a reveiw also. I think you will like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (2008cc)*

Nice Routan! The first Routan I sold was a Pom Red one, its a really nice color.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... ([email protected])*

Congrats J








Looks cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see the mods you do with it


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (jsmyle1%...)*

Congrats! Looks great! 
I agree that a black interior would be my choice as well... hides dirt really well. Maybe if the Routan sells well, VW will add more interior color choices.
The xenons are really bright! Are they adaptive?
The SEL Premium needs standard 18" wheels IMO to differentiate it from the lesser models, and make the cheap looking roof rack an option. Also make leather optional on the SEL.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (QUATTR0)*

Hey, that Pom Red looks really sharp!
Congrats


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Will they make coils for the routan? And if they do slam it.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (klg0143)*

It's been almost 3 weeks so far into our Routan ownership/lease experience.
With a commute of 60 miles round trip (and misc. weekend trips here and there), my wife has already clocked 1300 miles on the odometer.








Before I give my brief review, the best way I have been able to describe the Routan is this way: If you've never owned a Honda Odyssey, you will never know what you're missing! Period! End of story.
(_Now go try leasing an Odyssey.....Good luck 'cuz they are *ridiculously* expensive!_)
Our observations so far are as follows:
The *engine, transmission and drivetrain *are on par with the competition. In fact, there is more power, more torque and a smoother shifting transmission than that of the Odyssey. The shift lever, however, does feel a bit flimsy. Not a big deal in the bigger scheme of things, I guess.
*Aesthetically* speaking, the Routan looks good on the road. Our version (the SEL Premium) doesn't look as imposing (is that possible in this market segment?







) as our Odyssey Touring did. The wheels on the Honda were wider and gave it a wider stance. The minute I get a really, really, really, REALLY good deal on some 19s, the OEM 17s are gone.....assuming my wife doesn't kill me for practicing frivolity!!
An inexpensive mod that will be done soon will be to (...no laughing please) tint the taillights. I'd like the taillights to contrast slightly with the P. Red exterior. Nothing crazy....and nothing that my wife will notice.








*Cargo room* has already been tested and has passed.....kinda. This week, I removed the left middle seat and was able to transport a Proform treadmill to work and then a BowFlex system back home. Not too shabby. For sure, there isn't as much overall space as in the Odyssey, but.....our Routan has proven itself to be quite versatile in a short period of time.
*Passenger room *is another story altogether. My father-in-law, the primary caretaker of our son three days a week, was disappointed the minute the Routan came home. A former football player and fire fighter, at 6' 3'' and 290+lbs (and all torso), the first thing he wanted to see was could he be comfortable in the middle seat siting next to his "Bubba" reading, eating and sleeping on trips? Ahhh......ummmm......*NO!!...*Not even CLOSE!!! 
Papa no likey! He can't fit. There isn't enough headroom to accommodate his long torso.







Oh well. It's a good thing we didn't lease the Routan for him.








Speaking of *passenger room*, that's what we miss most about the Odyssey is the headroom and the fact that the middle seats actually slide back and forth on the tracks. It's not a deal breaker.....not yet anyway, but we miss that nonetheless. It'll be interesting though since our three-year-old son (3 yrs and 3 months) is already 43 inches tall and 43 lbs!! (yes, I know....he's a perfect square!







)
Again....if we had never leased Odyssey, we wouldn't have missed a thing in this regard.
That's all for now. I'll report back on the stereo and entertainment system soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (jsmyle1%...)*

Well......the roof rack works!


----------



## MisterDeeds (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice Routan! 
However I can't help but to notice something wrong with the above picture. A christmas tree and no snow? Seems awfully wrong. Though I would do anything to trade this damned snow for some hot sunshine.
Enjoy the Routan!


----------



## lions19 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (jsmyle1%...)*

Looks so great. I did notice there are some gaps at the bottom in third row window and not seamless as first and second row window. Is it on purpose? Or can third row window be opened?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (lions19)*

third row windows are power that wing open via a switch on drivers door. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lions19 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (2008cc)*

Oh really. You mean it can be powered open from the driver door panel?


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (lions19)*

I'm considering the Odyssey or Routan. I'm looking forward to more comparisons from you.


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (Spidee)*

Routan has the sportiest setup in the class. Also, to the OP put some 19's on that beast!!! or something else


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (Spidee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spidee* »_I'm considering the Odyssey or Routan. I'm looking forward to more comparisons from you. 

Will do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brief RSE review:
It's a good thing we don't use the RSE much. OMG!! Holy rear-view obstruction Batman!!
When my wife told me it was a bit difficult to see with the middle-row screen down, I kinda rolled my eyes and replied with the typical "you'll get used to it" response.
Ahhhhhh.....ummm......well Honey...."You ain't kiddin'!"








You literally can't see _diddly_ or _squat_!! 
In the bigger scheme of things, though, this is not a deal breaker for the simple fact that we rarely allow our 3-year-old son to watch DVDs in the Routan. We are a bit old fashioned in that we would rather talk to him than use the RSE as a baby sitting tool.
It's there as a _just-in-case _I guess.








BTW, because the Odyssey had more headroom (especially in the middle row), rearward visibility was never an issue when using the DVD system. Oh well....
My wife does still miss the Odyssey. However, because we typically lease, the '09 Odyssey Touring was NOT an option......not at $600-plus a month.








The Routan does everything asked of it......comfortably, safely, affordably....with a fair amount of style.









_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBGLI05* »_Routan has the sportiest setup in the class. Also, to the OP put some 19's on that beast!!! or something else

Putting a set of 20s has crossed my mind for sure. My wife, on the other hand, could care less. So the question remains: Do I spend the money on wheels for the Routan or do I spend it on goodies for this?:








or this?:


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (jsmyle1%...)*

do you have a sunroof in your routan? I dont and have no problems seeing out the back with the screen down. the overhead console is different between sunroof and nonsunroof models I believe.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_do you have a sunroof in your routan? I dont and have no problems seeing out the back with the screen down. the overhead console is different between sunroof and nonsunroof models I believe. 

Our Routan does indeed have a sunroof.


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (jsmyle1%...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmyle1%...* »_
Putting a set of 20s has crossed my mind for sure. My wife, on the other hand, could care less. So the question remains: Do I spend the money on wheels for the Routan or do I spend it on goodies for this?:


















Do you race the Rotax for fun or nationally? I race TAG in the stars of karting.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (VDUBGLI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBGLI05* »_
Do you race the Rotax for fun or nationally? I race TAG in the stars of karting. 

For fun....sorta.








I've raced A1 & A2 GTIs in SCCA Club Racing (ITB) as well as the RT Formula Dodge in Skip Barber.
Fortunately for me....(in no particular order) age, marriage and parenthood have put my professional racing career on hold.








Seriously, karting is my way of actually participating in what has been my passion for most of my 38 years!! Not to mention, my 3-year-old thinks its pretty cool!!
Now that Palm Beach International Raceway (formerly Moroso) has reopened their karting track, I should be able to get the kart out once a month or so. Hopefully my new driver coach, the famous Jetta TDI Cup Champion Josh Hurley, will have time for me!!








Now I just have to get that trailer hitch installed on my wife's Routan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (jsmyle1%...)*

congrats


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (frissen2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frissen2000* »_Its a shame is not Tornado Red... Mary's Sharan is and looks great!!!


P. Red is not my favorite, but it'll do. And besides, the B6 wagon is T. Red!!
BTW, you are by far the biggest thread-jacking/Sharan-loving/Routan-hating/gratuitous wife pimpin'/picture whoe around!!


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (jsmyle1%...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmyle1%...* »_
For fun....sorta.








I've raced A1 & A2 GTIs in SCCA Club Racing (ITB) as well as the RT Formula Dodge in Skip Barber.
Fortunately for me....(in no particular order) age, marriage and parenthood have put my professional racing career on hold. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38849-l-miLiM9RbflKgiExmFe7Gpw.gif" BORDER="0"> 
Seriously, karting is my way of actually participating in what has been my passion for most of my 38 years!! Not to mention, my 3-year-old thinks its pretty cool!!
Now that Palm Beach International Raceway (formerly Moroso) has reopened their karting track, I should be able to get the kart out once a month or so. Hopefully my new driver coach, the famous Jetta TDI Cup Champion Josh Hurley, will have time for me!! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38849-l-miLiM9RbflKgiExmFe7Gpw.gif" BORDER="0"> 
Now I just have to get that trailer hitch installed on my wife's Routan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


All that matters is you get out there! Are there pictures of kart track online?
I'll be doing Skips national series next year in the formula cars, but I'm also going to apply for the TDi Cup, which would be awesome! Race around a diesel why not!


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (VDUBGLI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBGLI05* »_
All that matters is you get out there! Are there pictures of kart track online?

The track was formerly "Moroso." It is now called Palm Beach International Raceway.
http://racepbir.com/

_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBGLI05* »_....
I'll be doing Skips national series next year in the formula cars, but I'm also going to apply for the *TDi Cup*, which would be awesome! Race around a diesel why not!

Do it!! Ironically, we (Gunther Volkswagen of Coconut Creek) sponsored the eventual inaugural 2008 series champion Josh Hurley!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He's been busy since the end of the season @ Road Atlanta!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4090101


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (VDUBGLI05)*

Im thinking some 19" CHs. Does BBS make wheels to fit the Routan? 5 x 127 mm I think.


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (MRP2001GTi)*

I took out my dumb Sharan pics out of this thread to make space for some Pomegranate Routan pics instead








some rolling shoots would be nice or back to back with the wagon


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (jsmyle1%...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmyle1%...* »_Alright _2008cc_, you've got company!!








- SEL Premium
Today:











Thought the SELs had Chrome Door handles also ?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (redzone98)*

I think it is another part of a premium package


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (2008cc)*

_"Volkswagen of America, Inc. believes the information and specifications in this brochure to be correct at the time of printing. Specifications, standard features, options, fabrics, and colors are subject to change without notice. Some features may be unavailable when your vehicle is built. Some vehicles are pictured with options that may be available or may not be available on some models. Ask your dealer about availability of options and verify that the vehicle you ordered includes the equipment you ordered."_
Source: the back of the Routan brochure.








No big deal. The chrome handles would have been nice though. I guess I could go next door to the Chrysler dealership before they close and buy them. But, who the heck wants to deal with the key cylinders and all that other junk
I guess I'll just get that trailer hitch they quoted me @ $285 and I'll have my shop install it along with the wiring harness that came with our Routan as part of the Towing Preparation Package.
BTW, I have an OEM trailer hitch and wiring harness for a '05-09 Honda Odyssey.
Any takers?.........


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Pomegranate Red it is....... (jsmyle1%...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmyle1%...* »__"Volkswagen of America, Inc. believes the information and specifications in this brochure to be correct at the time of printing. Specifications, standard features, options, fabrics, and colors are subject to change without notice. Some features may be unavailable when your vehicle is built. Some vehicles are pictured with options that may be available or may not be available on some models. Ask your dealer about availability of options and verify that the vehicle you ordered includes the equipment you ordered."_


ahhhhhhhhhhh the fine print, IMHO the chrome handles are a bit tackey ... kinda digg the color matched


----------



## fraanz (Jul 3, 2003)

we got the red as well...looks nice..good to see someone actually using the roof rails..used the crap out of them on the mpv we had...looking forward to strapping on to vw..


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (fraanz)*

We just recently finished a 2300 mile trip from Florida to Tennessee and back. The Wed Woutan served it's purpose quite well. We average close to anywhere between 22 & 24 mpg for the entire trip. Not bad........considering I used the switchable 6-speed transmission while in the Smoky Mountains!!!!








Gotta say that, having experienced our Honda Odyssey Touring in the Carolinas/Blue Ridge Parkway, the Routan was more fun in the twisties. Yeah...yeah....I know it's a minivan and not a GTI. (I heard that from my wife enough already.) The combination of the Nivomat rear shocks and actually being able to manipulate the gears in the mountains was quite fun. (Cut me some slack. Remember where we live!!







)
Anyway, here are some pics for clicks:
The Christmas Hotel in Gatlinburg, TN:








Buckberry Lodge in Pigeon Forge:
















In the heart of the Smoky Mountains......(had to stop to let the brakes cool down!!







)
















We saw this mama bear and her cub on a trail in the Park:


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (jsmyle1%...)*

damn man I made that trip twice in the past 2 weeks! Charlotte, NC to Cleveland TN. I got the same mileage!


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (2008cc)*

A big thanks and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to 71sBeetle for getting me a great deal on NAVTV's ALLGIG-HS software upgrade..... and a







for taking care of me with the install.
You know I'm a great driver and all...but I'm not allowed to touch tools.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (jsmyle1%...)*

and it took me a whole 3 minutes and 15 seconds to install it







we timed it !


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

Well, tomorrow I park the Cabbie for a day and get to drive the Routan...... Whoohooo!!!








(I guess it must be time for it's next service appointment.)








Speaking of which.... we've had our Routan since the end of October and it currently has just over 18,000 miles!!!








All is well with this Routan Clan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

